
WebAssembly reference types implemented in Wasmtime - indentit
https://www.infoq.com/news/2020/09/wasm-reference-types-wasmtime/
======
pjmlp
Eventually we will be back to 2011.

[https://adobe-flash.github.io/crossbridge/](https://adobe-
flash.github.io/crossbridge/)

Citadel demo at Adobe MAX 2011

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzyCTt5KLKU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzyCTt5KLKU)

Time to have fun, [https://platform.uno/](https://platform.uno/)

